# Greatest Foxhound of All Time from right here in Georgia!



## tjryals50 (Jul 7, 2015)

My grandfather Jackie Ryals of Mcrae, GA had a bunch of great foxhounds like Jimmys Doc B, Jackies Scout and others  that won some big hunts including the US Open and National. But there is one that stands above the rest Ginger Jo R. She won the US Open and the National Field Trial in the same year. She is the only dog to do that earning her a spot in the Foxhound Hall of Fame Cemetery located in Boles Field in Sabine National Forest in Shelbyville Texas. My grandfather is gone now but the record is here to stay!


----------



## specialk (Jul 8, 2015)

sounds like a fine hound TJ......been a long time since i've been on a true fox hunt......i hunt in va/nc during christmas and get to hear some good deer chases......


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 8, 2015)

We would like to see any pics to honor his great dogs......

Sounds like a man we would all have liked to have met
and hunted with...


----------



## tjryals50 (Jul 11, 2015)

*Ginger  Jo R*

This is some pictures of ginger. He had  some more of his dogs win the big hunts and  make the magazine covers but this is the record holder. For about a decade thru the mid 70s to mid 80 he had the best dogs and the trophies to prove it.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 13, 2015)

And quite a looker as well, built like a brick crapper. For some reason I assumed it would be a July in Georgia.


----------



## riverbank (Jul 13, 2015)

Fine looking hound sir !! I know a guy with some nice July's. Awesome pictures to


----------

